# Internes Bilderverzeichnis



## Warrior7777 (18. Feb 2012)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich benötige Testbilder auf dem Emulator, um eine App zu testen. Die Kamera-App stürzt jedoch immer ab. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann? Eine Alternative wäre natürlich auch, dass ich die Bilder von meinem Computer in den Emulator lade. Wie heisst das Verzeichnis, in dem die internen Bilder liegen?
Leider steht mir kein physisches Testgerät zur Verfügung.  Ich wäre also froh über Antworten. 
Noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## schlingel (19. Feb 2012)

Es gibt im Android-System eine Menge Standardresourchen die sich allerdings von Version zu Version ändern können. Zum Testen - aber nicht für den Produktiveinsatz! - findet man hier ein paar: Android R.drawable

Per ADB kannst du natürlich auch Bilder auf's Gerät pushen. Zum Testen sollten allerdings auch die Drawables reichen.


----------



## Warrior7777 (19. Feb 2012)

Also: Du sagst, dass es schon Bilder drauf hat? Wenn ich per Intent eine Gallery öffne, um ein Bild auszuwählen, erscheint "no media found" oder so ähnlich. Ist das ein Fehler des Emulators oder mache ich etwas falsch?


----------



## schlingel (19. Feb 2012)

Hm, also es gibt Drawable-Resourcen, die sind allerdings im System eingebettet. Wenn die Gallery den SD-Speicher durchsucht wird sie allerdings wirklich nichts finden.

Dann bleibt dir noch ADB um Dateien rauf zu pushen.


----------



## Warrior7777 (19. Feb 2012)

Ich weiss nicht, ob die Gallery die SD-Card durchsucht. Hier ist das Intent:

```
Intent intent=new Intent(Intent.ACTION_PICK, MediaStore.Images.Media.INTERNAL_CONTENT_URI);
```
Ich denk mal, das ist nicht die SD-Card, oder?


----------



## schlingel (19. Feb 2012)

Nein, das sind nur Bilder die auf dem internen Speicher gespeichert sind, prinzipiell ist das schlecht da viele Anwendungen die Bilder auch auf der SD-Karte speichern. (Du möchtest wahrscheinlich nicht nur INTERNAL_ sondern auch EXTERNAL_STORAGE bilder haben.)

In deinem Fall musst du trotzdem du die Bilder mit ADB auf's Gerät pushen.


----------



## Warrior7777 (19. Feb 2012)

ADB=? Sorry ich weiss nicht wie das geht. Ich dachte, man könnte die Bilder per File-Explorer uploaden. Dafür bräuchte ich aber den Pfad.


----------



## schlingel (21. Feb 2012)

Guckst du hier: Does Java pass by reference or value?

Kurz gesagt: Bei Methoden-Parametern wird kopiert.


----------



## Warrior7777 (24. Feb 2012)

Ok vielen Dank!  Die Probleme hören einfach nicht auf... *seufz* Gibt es einen Weg, ein Drawable mit einer Bitmap zu vergleichen?


----------



## schlingel (24. Feb 2012)

Ui je ...

Was genau möchtest du den vergleichen, ob es das selbe Bild ist? Das funktioniert sicher, aber du wirst dein Drawable zu einem Bitmap umwandeln müssen und dann bitweise vergleichen ... unschöne und speicherintensive Lösung.

Was genau möchtest du denn erreichen?

PS: Der obige Link war eigentlich für den anderen Thread gedacht wo du nachgefragt hast, warum bei deiner Liste die Elemente nicht entfernt werden. Hm, wie ist mir das passiert ???:L


----------



## Warrior7777 (24. Feb 2012)

Ich konnte mein Problem anders lösen. Leider kann ich meine App noch nicht testen, weil ich das mit ADB nicht verstanden hab, also das mit dem Bildupload auf den Emulator. Ich wäre wirklich sehr froh um die Erklärung!


----------

